# Marijuana



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I tried this on Monday night and it hardy did anything at all, I felt quite relaxed and happy but as far as DP goes it had no effect on it at all. the only bad effect was that I kept forgetting things I had done like moved my beer can or took my ring off. I'm not going to make this a habit but I might smoke it now and then.

I've also tried tobacco recently and this has more of an effect on me than Marijuana. Tobacco makes me feel weird!

- Jimmy


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

yeah same last time ismoked it, really didnt do anything actually kinda relieved my dr symptoms for a while but no effect on dp. i also might smoke it every once ina while


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

The fact that it has no effect is probably something to do with the fact that we have DP. Its probably like being on weed constantly lolz!


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

hurricane12 - good point.
It is not worth the risk. Could prolong recovery or make DP permanent.
I just read a post about someone who had a bit of DP and then smoked pot and it became severe and permanent.
I do not know your history but if you do_ that _to yourself you will want to do yourself in.
Drink if you have to.
I found it. See *Will I Wake UP*
?I decided to try smoking pot. On my second attempt, I was high. Being high initially felt interesting, but as I sat thru it, I became terrified. I felt vulnerable, alone and insane. I could smell things in a bizarre way and my brain began to race faster than I've ever experienced. My world became even smaller and as I sat thru the worst of the high, I was gone. Something had changed. I had experienced a worse terror than the panic attacks of years prior. I now felt beyond hopeless, truly insane and for the first time, chronically depersonalized.?

*Ouch*


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

dp can become permanent? oh fuck well im fucked now


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Hold on a second. I just read about a guy who came out of pot DP after 8 years.
Still hope.


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

It's only permanent because he honestly thinks he altered his brain, it all depends on if you WANT to come out of it or not, 8 years is a long time but only because they;ve allowed it to go on for 8 years.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

aight good to know that it aint permanent.


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

I can vouch for this. I smoked a LOT of weed, like started in 9th grade as an occasional smoker & pretty soon was a wake & bake smoker, never dealt with DP, however one time it did bring on an onset of anxiety, but my DP/DR was triggered by anti depressant withdrawl, so I know for a fact it has the same effect that Weed can have on some, it CAN take you somewhere where you never would've been had u not smoked it, but only because your mind latches onto it as "Oh I've fucked up my brain" or "I smoked laced weed", that's NOT the case. They've pretty much proven that weed CAN change perception, but does NOT damage your brain, so it's perception, you've just gotta try & percieve yourself as you once were, slowly but surely you get better, if you just accept it & ride it out.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Mastermind,
Have you managed to "perceive yourself as you once were" and get out of DP?
I hope so.

What if you smoked pot and got it again?

I don't know If it is pot that gives you DP or it just takes you there or you would have gotten it anyway.
The fact that it takes you there is good reason for me to stay away, especially if you already have dp.


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

To be honest, in a sense I have, but like anything, you have better days & worse days. I can say that where I was 8 months ago, was sooo much worse than where I am today. Like I feel much more real, pretty much the DP/DR has lifted, I now only struggle with concentration which I feel causes my memory issues, with moments of feeling the DP/DR, however it's not choronic like it was. I've improved BECAUSE I got sick of it one day & just said enough is enough, let it ride out, IGNORE it as much as you can. It doesn't go away in a day, personally even months, but it DOES gradually get better, & it will continue to get better, whatever I have to do, I'm gonna be normal again, I know it.

You just have to start somewhere, & where you start is by saying outloud to yourself "I have DP/DR, I'm not crazy, my brain is fine" just say that over & over for a while & move on, keep yourself occupied, get yourself out there, no matter how out of it you feel, you WILL start to gradually notice slight improvments, which lead to LOTS of improvment, which gives me hope for even more improvment.

Sorry I wrote so much haha.


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

About smoking weed though, that's a tricky one. I would say if weed brought on the DP/DR, itd be best to stay away from it, even for those who haven't dealt with drug induced dp/dr, just cuz it does make things that much more unreal. As far as recovered people, it's a 50/50 chance, being that you KNOW what DP/DR feels like you're more inclined to relapsing, so it's a chance but it depends on how comfortable you feel with it too. I've smoked a few times while dp'ed & felt like shit, so I've decided to stop, as much as I used to love it, I can't go back to where I once was.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Amen Mastermind.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

marijuana caused my DP so when i even smell it i get a panic attack, so its not surprising that it did nothing for you.


----------



## clairethecat (Aug 7, 2008)

My DP/DR is permanant, once you get to this stage you sort of loose all hope of getting rid of it, I've learnt to live with it now and it's not too bad.. but still, I imagine things would be slightly better if I didn't have it.

Mine was drug induced, A mixture of the anti-depressant effexor and weed.
Unfourtunatly at the time I didn't notice this and I blamed in on the effexor.

I was a chronic pot smoker for about 4 months the first time, then I took a 3 month break and started again for over a year. I've finally quit now after putting my life back together. I know I've quit for good (mainly because I have a baby on the way) but also because I've noticed a slight improvment in my DP/DR. It's still 24/7 always there, but not as extreme as it used to be.

Most of the time I was smoking pot I would just have a normal high, I smoked all day everyday so I was only really down in the mornings and days we didn't have the cash. Those days were horrible, being sober became unbearable and so the cycle continued. Days when I was sober dragged on forever, I experienced headaches, nausea and vertigo (and I wasn't pregnant at this time so we can safely rule that out). I quit weed cold turkey -the way I quit everything- and suffered through a month long flu, at times I lost my voice, Some days I couldn't get out of bed. To add to all that I was pregnant so I'd vomit every hour on the hour and sometimes every half hour.

So smoke if you want, but make sure you're prepared for what comes with it, as a DP/DR sufferer you will have less of a high than most people and sobriety becomes much harder to face.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

clairethecat said:


> My DP/DR is permanant, once you get to this stage you sort of loose all hope of getting rid of it, I've learnt to live with it now and it's not too bad.. but still, I imagine things would be slightly better if I didn't have it.
> 
> Mine was drug induced, A mixture of the anti-depressant effexor and weed.
> Unfourtunatly at the time I didn't notice this and I blamed in on the effexor.
> ...


how lon g have you has it for


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

clairethecat said:


> My DP/DR is permanant, once you get to this stage you sort of loose all hope of getting rid of it, I've learnt to live with it now and it's not too bad.. but still, I imagine things would be slightly better if I didn't have it.
> 
> Mine was drug induced, A mixture of the anti-depressant effexor and weed.
> Unfourtunatly at the time I didn't notice this and I blamed in on the effexor.
> ...


How do you know it's permanent? Do you feel as if you FEEL it'll be permanent? I mean I dunno, I always thought it'd be permanent if you LET it be permanent, what if it's mind over matter so to speak? Also are you currently on any AD's?


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

^^^ yeah i think it can only be permanent if YOU let it be permanent. your the only one who can save yourself from this, no one is gonna come and rescue you.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

.


----------



## clairethecat (Aug 7, 2008)

Well I refuse to take medication so for now at least I'm stuck with it, however I don't think I'm suffering, I hate that term actually.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Well I smoked some again last night 3rd or a joint between 3 of us and I was fine. I felt relaxed, chatty, I even felt parts of my personality and emotions that I have not felt for years and I didn't feel distant or foggy whilst on it but then everyone is different. This time the trip was better I remembered everything, my memory was clearer (weird I know) and I felt happy and chilled. I'm not scared of getting DP again, I don't believe that even through weed it would ever be chronic again because I've opened the door to recovery and I locked it behind me, DP is like everyone says a state of mind and not a physical illness of the brain. I believe that my brain is conditioned and a bit tougher than it was before DP onset so a tiny bit of weed on occasions will not effect me as far as I'm concerned. If I smoked it hard for months then yeah that would be fricking stupid!

It slowly wore off after a few hours and the next day (both times) I've felt fine and normal with no come-down at all. In fact I would go as far as saying that I feel better, clearer and happier due to the positive experience it has given me. Recently I've also drank a lot of energy drinks at weekends, I've tried caffeine tablets because DP makes me tired. I've done alcohol, late nights etc and none of then have had any negative effects, set backs or given me unpleasant effects in the morning.

If you have DP then I wouldn't advise any of the above but they have done me no harm at all.

- Jimmy


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

The only thing that gave me DP recently was a Beer called Stella!

They call it wife beater in the UK cause it makes you very aggressive and angry however with me I get very relaxed and giggly. But a couple of days after I do get panic attacks in the night and I was DP'd again for about 2 days so I stopped drinking it.


----------



## Clarity (Jul 22, 2008)

jimmyb said:


> The only thing that gave me DP recently was a Beer called Stella!
> 
> They call it wife beater in the UK cause it makes you very aggressive and angry however with me I get very relaxed and giggly. But a couple of days after I do get panic attacks in the night and I was DP'd again for about 2 days so I stopped drinking it.


aww man, i love stella! in fact i just had one at work today. why do you think its different than other beers? just based on the effects? hmm

i use to smoke lots of pot too and i got dp in my pothead days. i dunno if it was caused by pot or just stress or... well all the [email protected] i that was going on then, but i quit and recently i've been thinking about doing it again but i don't wanna freak out so i'm haveing a trial session by myself first. lol. i know if i do freak out it's because i expect to freak out. like all the problems in dp, it's best to just not worry so much or at all if possible. Bob marley said it reveals ourselves to ourselves so whatever personal mental craziness is going on in our minds, it shows with weed.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Clarity said:


> jimmyb said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that gave me DP recently was a Beer called Stella!
> ...


you can drink at work? where do you work...


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Whenever I hear anybody say that Dp is like being stoned or is similar to the effects of pot it really make me wonder if theyve actually tried pot because DP and being stoned arent similar at all.I smoked alot of dope and it never gave me DP,I did huge great big "buckets" dunno what you americans call them..that you cant stand up after having...no Dp...I dont beleive pot causes Dp itself,.its the panic and the fact that you must ride any drug out ,you cant control the effects..you cant control youre reality on drugs in that sence..so if youve been forced to develop a make shift world veiw as a child ,it will crumble when you take drugs eventually.But its you not the drugs that causes it.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

I have drug induced (marijuana) DP/DR that i induced on myself 8 years ago... 
I didnt smoke pot for the first cuple years after I induced it on myself, because I was so scared it would make it worse.
Then after about 4 or 5 years the DP/DR really started to get to me and I became a HUGE pothead. I would smoke a quarter or more to myself in a weeks time, this lasted for about 2 and a half years and I started noticing alot of problems like memory, conversation difficulty, concentration, thought process all deteriorating on me. It was terrible because weed in my sense was my savior, it was the only thing that lifted my spirit up and it was the only thing that made me happy but it was also the thing that was bringing me down  . It became my instant escape route, so much that I would roll multiple joints and carry them around in a container in case I needed to light up a J. Lifes funny that way, the only thing that seems to help me is really hurting me more...
I am currently on day 12 of no weed smoking and this has been the hugest morale test of my life other then accepting my fate of having DP/DR for the near future or untill I help myself. I thought things would look up after quitting weed but I am curently finding it very hard to deal with everything without my little mary jane friend,my escape route. I feel like im going downhill after quitting and my intent on quitting was to make myself feel better. I don't know if anyone can relate but I just needed to write this down somewhere, I am so tempted to smoke and just go back to my stoner ways but I also want to help myself. The common sense in me says stay away, but the problems i have say go back. :|


----------



## Clarity (Jul 22, 2008)

AntiSocial said:


> Clarity said:
> 
> 
> > jimmyb said:
> ...


i work at a chill pizza place so we get shift drinks. stella on tap


----------



## Clarity (Jul 22, 2008)

Optimusrhyme said:


> I have drug induced (marijuana) DP/DR that i induced on myself 8 years ago...
> I didnt smoke pot for the first cuple years after I induced it on myself, because I was so scared it would make it worse.
> Then after about 4 or 5 years the DP/DR really started to get to me and I became a HUGE pothead. I would smoke a quarter or more to myself in a weeks time, this lasted for about 2 and a half years and I started noticing alot of problems like memory, conversation difficulty, concentration, thought process all deteriorating on me. It was terrible because weed in my sense was my savior, it was the only thing that lifted my spirit up and it was the only thing that made me happy but it was also the thing that was bringing me down  . It became my instant escape route, so much that I would roll multiple joints and carry them around in a container in case I needed to light up a J. Lifes funny that way, the only thing that seems to help me is really hurting me more...
> I am currently on day 12 of no weed smoking and this has been the hugest morale test of my life other then accepting my fate of having DP/DR for the near future or untill I help myself. I thought things would look up after quitting weed but I am curently finding it very hard to deal with everything without my little mary jane friend,my escape route. I feel like im going downhill after quitting and my intent on quitting was to make myself feel better. I don't know if anyone can relate but I just needed to write this down somewhere, I am so tempted to smoke and just go back to my stoner ways but I also want to help myself. The common sense in me says stay away, but the problems i have say go back. :|


yes, i had a very similar experience. it was a way of life. it was cool for a long time then i freaked out. i don't know exactly what gave me anxiety but i strated having really bad highs. i thought my dp feelings was caused by pot, that i was just "burned out" so i guit. but really i quit because i couldn't enjoy myself high anymore. i built it up so much and i gave myself anxiety thinking about how bad i was probably going to feel on it and how i wished i would change back to normal. it sucks cuz i would be smoking to this day cuz i use to love it. i was a functional being even high, but now i just can't do it. quitting was so hard not only cuz it was uncomfortable but it was what i did ya know, like i had to learn how to enjoy myself without. it's benefitted me though (of course) cuz i'm better at... life. well except being a weird-o. you will feel better without pot but dp probably won't go away even when you're clean. it didn't for me but it helped. i feel better but i think it's due more to the confidence i'm slowly building... i still really wanna smoke but i'm scared to have a bad high and dwell on the thoughts i have when i do.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

[\quote]
yes, i had a very similar experience. it was a way of life. it was cool for a long time then i freaked out. i don't know exactly what gave me anxiety but i strated having really bad highs. i thought my dp feelings was caused by pot, that i was just "burned out" so i guit. but really i quit because i couldn't enjoy myself high anymore. i built it up so much and i gave myself anxiety thinking about how bad i was probably going to feel on it and how i wished i would change back to normal. it sucks cuz i would be smoking to this day cuz i use to love it. i was a functional being even high, but now i just can't do it. quitting was so hard not only cuz it was uncomfortable but it was what i did ya know, like i had to learn how to enjoy myself without. it's benefitted me though (of course) cuz i'm better at... life. well except being a weird-o. you will feel better without pot but dp probably won't go away even when you're clean. it didn't for me but it helped. i feel better but i think it's due more to the confidence i'm slowly building... i still really wanna smoke but i'm scared to have a bad high and dwell on the thoughts i have when i do.[/quote]

I feel ya, those bad highs you speak of are terrible, sometimes I would smoke and break out into a severe panic attack and other times i would feel on top of the world. It was so random and unpredictable that I had to let Mary Jane go to better myself. I feel like im a totally different person without it(so far not for the good or bad), i find myself being bored alot of the time which makes me focus on DP/DR,OCD thoughts & Hypochondria and I feel like im slowly slipping into depression. i find myself not enojying things I use to do while I was high. I don't know if you went throught the same thing after quitting but I would like to know if your interest in things and boredom from not being high got better? Is it really worth it to quit and go through this ? 
thanks for your response
-optimusrhyme


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

> I feel like im a totally different person without it(so far not for the good or bad), i find myself being bored alot of the time which makes me focus on DP/DR,OCD thoughts & Hypochondria and I feel like im slowly slipping into depression. i find myself not enojying things I use to do while I was high. I don't know if you went throught the same thing after quitting but I would like to know if your interest in things and boredom from not being high got better? Is it really worth it to quit and go through this ?
> thanks for your response
> -optimusrhyme


Sounds somewhat like someone quitting drinking. Time is what you need.
I could go into the science, and PET scans that I have seen. 
Basically your brain has to reactivate parts that it shut off because it did not need to use them.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Mark said:


> > I feel like im a totally different person without it(so far not for the good or bad), i find myself being bored alot of the time which makes me focus on DP/DR,OCD thoughts & Hypochondria and I feel like im slowly slipping into depression. i find myself not enojying things I use to do while I was high. I don't know if you went throught the same thing after quitting but I would like to know if your interest in things and boredom from not being high got better? Is it really worth it to quit and go through this ?
> > thanks for your response
> > -optimusrhyme
> 
> ...


Hopefully your right Mark because time is one of the few things I actually have on my side.


----------



## Clarity (Jul 22, 2008)

so...
i smoked today for the first time in a year and a half. i was anxious about it, to start, so i was kinda paranoid at first. not to mention i was at work. LOL. but after about 30 minutes of paranoia i had a good high. i just kinda let it take it's course, something i have a problem with, having dp. by letting it take it's course i felt less dp! high, yes. stupid, yes. but less anxiety. i did feel stupid and paranoid but i'm happy i had a good high. so i think i might smoke unless i freak out again like i use to.
my advise about quitting for dp is that you should quit to try and straighten your mind out and maybe try smoking again if you want, but only when your ready. i still have dp, still some issues to work out, but this trial session seemed to go ok so many i've had more progress than i think, since i just couldn't smoke for so long without freaking out. 
"look inside yourself. if you don't see what you want, maybe sometimes then you don't, but leave your mind alone. just get high."-allman brothers


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

The other night after reading this post when I went to bed..I dreamed I was smoking joints and really enjoying it like I used to.lol..i still would [it didnt cause my dp when i had it],i just havnt for several years after i split with my ex who used to threaten to punch me etc if I didnt give him my last bit of money for pot...I struggled to give pot up as well,Im ghessing you feel very agitated,moody...? It will pass if you stay off it.But if you wanna stay smoking it the trick to overcoming those bad highs is to smoke more pot,you can smoke yourself straight again.Im not advocating it but it works.



Clarity said:


> . but after about 30 minutes of paranoia i had a good high. i just kinda let it take it's course, something i have a problem with, having dp. by letting it take it's course i felt less dp!


Yes thats key...because its the not being able to control things that causes panic in DP people..if you dont try and control the buzz and high of any drug,youre fine.It is the mind that causes it not the dtug.

Spirit.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

glad you had a good high clarity, nuthins better then sittin back with stress on your mind and alleviating it all instantly with your beautiful beautiful green friend. I'm currently on day 16 on no smoking, i've made it so far already that i think it would be smartest to just give my brain a cuple months off then return to the green slowly if im not feelin better.

Spirit- oh yea i'm major moody, i get irratated at the smallest things. and yes smokin more regularly use to always get rid of those crazy bad dp highs for me. I actually havent had a crazy bad DP high for like 2 years, the bad highs i was actually reffering to were the ones that make me feel retarded. lol I'll quote one of the greatest movies of all time half baked "you have smoked yourself retarded" :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Optimusrhyme said:


> glad you had a good high clarity, nuthins better then sittin back with stress on your mind and alleviating it all instantly with your beautiful beautiful green friend. I'm currently on day 16 on no smoking, i've made it so far already that i think it would be smartest to just give my brain a cuple months off then return to the green slowly if im not feelin better.
> 
> Spirit- oh yea i'm major moody, i get irratated at the smallest things. and yes smokin more regularly use to always get rid of those crazy bad dp highs for me. I actually havent had a crazy bad DP high for like 2 years, the bad highs i was actually reffering to were the ones that make me feel retarded. lol I'll quote one of the greatest movies of all time half baked "you have smoked yourself retarded" :mrgreen:


Oh I think smoking yourself retarded is ok lol,I thought you meant the highs where you get really paranoid,feel really really panicky/freaky -in those instances the best thing to do IS to smoke yourself retarded and fall asleep lol.......I never had dp with smoking pot so I wasnt refereing to that anyway.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Spirit said:


> i just havnt for several years after i split with my ex who used to threaten to punch me etc if I didnt give him my last bit of money for pot...
> 
> Spirit.


what an asshole


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep.He used to pucnch the door behind my head...anyway...im done with that shit,its no wonder i ended up with Dp when i was with him.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

that guy sounds like my dad


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

oh crap


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

are you laughing at my post?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Maybe hes stoned :?


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

probly but he better not be laughing at my post


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

AntiSocial said:


> probly but he better not be laughing at my post


not laughing at your post i misunderstood the topic.. damn risperdol is getting to my head.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

I posted this in another section:
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=16306
IV Pure THC vs. THC w/cannabinoid experiment

*Must see YouTube video: Pure THC, which is in Brit skunk causes some very scary feelings. Can't say the reporter describes DP/DR, but she has psychotic symptomology. Because she has no predisposition to mental illness she doesn't remain IN any altered state.*





I have never taken a rec drug, but I have chronic DP/DR. Go figure. I'm a seriously anxious person. Also depressed. There have to be some common denominators between rec drug induced DP/DR and just "getting it." NODID has been doing that research.

*EDIT: Curious of your reactions to seeing the brief video. It's part of a longer documentary in the UK.*


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I smoked cannabis for about 10 years or so and i never had a problem with it. I had some really potent stuff sometimes as well. Lot's of BC skunk and hydro, other skunk weed that was really potent, lebanese blonde hash, various other kinds of hash that was really strong, hash oil, kief, etc.

I found that it used to relax me and made my dp/dr and brain fog better when i was on it. I smoked it everyday for years. My favourite mix was to put both hash and weed in a joint that had been coated with hash oil now that would get you stoned outta your head. Hash oil is really high in THC i believe.

The stuff coming out about the weed now that is really high in THC is a load of shit for the most part anyway. There was always types of weed and hash that had a high THC content. Panama red and hash from the middle east are examples. Plus cannabis that is strong is actually better for you because you tend to smoke less thus you don't inhale as much smoke.

I never had a psychotic episode or any bad effects from it but i don't doubt that some people have panic attacks on the stuff that triggers dp/dr. I have had some minor hallucinations on some really strong hash a few times but never on weed no matter how much i smoked. Don't know why that is.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

If you read a bit of the psychologist Charles Tart he wrote a book about the studies he did on being stoned and he shows that when smoking it brings about a psychological regression in people so they are at an emotionally younger age (which is why you find stupid things funny and also why people enjoy it) so in my view if you have developed a mental illness like dp/dr from weed then it is likely due to the problems brought about by emotional regression not the weed itself, so the anxiety is all about being brought back to a younger emotional stage in development, so only those people who have had already existing problems at certain stages of childhood growth will get problems like dp/dr from weed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Great point and really interesting but then how do you explain people who smoke it who dont get Dp from it but who also had childhood problems like those who do get Dp from it.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Spirit said:


> Great point and really interesting but then how do you explain people who smoke it who dont get Dp from it but who also had childhood problems like those who do get Dp from it.


I suppose there has to be a combination of issues in a person for weed to trigger problems such as type of personality, where they are in their life and type of underlying mental issues, although I cant say I really know the answer to why some people do and some dont, I guess each situation is unique in some respects


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah, I dont think theres any clear cut answars in life.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

comfortably numb said:


> I smoked cannabis for about 10 years or so and i never had a problem with it. I had some really potent stuff sometimes as well. Lot's of BC skunk and hydro, other skunk weed that was really potent, lebanese blonde hash, various other kinds of hash that was really strong, hash oil, kief, etc.
> 
> I found that it used to relax me and made my dp/dr and brain fog better when i was on it. I smoked it everyday for years. My favourite mix was to put both hash and weed in a joint that had been coated with hash oil now that would get you stoned outta your head. Hash oil is really high in THC i believe.
> 
> ...


bc weed and hash is the best


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

I used to buy mine from the rastas ,big skunk buds..used to knock me flat sometimes....if its a competion


----------



## Clarity (Jul 22, 2008)

well, i got some pot. the other day, i smoked and at first it was scary, but then it got really good and things were clear (..i think i wrote about it on here ). so now i've decided to try smoking again. man spirit, you said someone smoked themselves straight err whatevr? man that would be awesome! i use to freak-out and even the days after, i would have anxiety about my experience, but i remember exactly how the feeling of it skrewing my head up felt, so if i start feeling bad i'll just quit again.... but man, if i works, i don't know if i wanna be a pothead my whole life! like when i quit i'll have bad withdrw symptoms like i did before and get dp again... maybe.... ugh. i have the rest of my life to try anything and everything to cure myself, so if i ruin another year of life, flower it. at least i'll be high. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes I was being deadly serious............if you carry on smoking it eventually you will just feel straight again.


----------



## Clarity (Jul 22, 2008)

lol


----------



## Clarity (Jul 22, 2008)

pot relieves my anxiety... sometimes... it's either awesome or terrible.... maybe because i haven't tried medication for anything yet.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Clarity (Jul 22, 2008)

well, i can't be stoned all the time. i'm not a complete idiot. but, just like any other drug, it's numbing and although it can't be a lasting cure, if it can relieve my anxiety today then i'm smoking!  at least until i have the money to try a different drug that doesn't have the side-effects of pot. but hell man, i know people who are all strung out on pills, and i function alright on pot i mean i'm succeeding in life, for the most part. really the only part of my life that's suffering is my social life due to dp and anxiety. of course if school or work starts to slip i won't smoke. i'm just saying, if you experiment with pills for anxiety, why not weed?


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

heh oxy shrinks your brain my friend. you should see pictures of long time opiate users. Their brain looks like rotten bell peppers. Don't get me wrong, I use oxy. My brain doesn't work anyways so i don't really give a fhuck if drugs "kill brain cells" or whatever.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

tonight i smoked alot of weed, it was fuckin sweet


----------



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow, you guys are actually helped by weed?! Lucky bastards.

I thought it was universally a bad thing for DP. When I smoke I get lost in an inner hyperspace of insubstantiality.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Dick said:


> Wow, you guys are actually helped by weed?! Lucky bastards.
> 
> I thought it was universally a bad thing for DP. When I smoke I get lost in an inner hyperspace of insubstantiality.


Ya, I just don't get it. It opens nothing except the doors to hell.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

my doctor told me opiates shrink the brain, but at the same time I have heard that they are harmless (from friends off the street of course). Either way I don't really give a phuck if it shrinks my brain cuz it doesn't work anyway. I think it's the long term use that causes shrinkage anyways. Who knows, who cares. :|


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Oxycodone or any other opiate for that matter does not shrink the brain at all. Opiates do not cause any brain damage at all in fact so i don't know where that doctor got that from. But a fair amount of doctors make up stuff about drugs and opiates in paticular due to the stigma surrounding them so it does not surprise me.

Your brain actually shrinks naturally with age by the way.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

This is all wrong.
My post about drug stories became a great big mess and this one is nice and calm.

Who has some stories to tell?

Who cares if it is good or bad to use drugs. :roll:

I just want some stories - please.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I took 60 mg of xanax with 100 mg of adderall and ended up in the hospital and then a psych ward which i escaped from by scaling a 15 foot wall and hiding in a ladies house nearby where 10-15 police/security were searching for me.


----------



## brandon (Aug 15, 2004)

Well I am glad some peole are finally agreeing with my somewhat. I have had dp going on 10 yrs ( I am 31 yrs only). Before dp I smoke pot regularly in college and did shrooms etc. When the dp hit me I didnt drink/smoke anything for 2 yrs. Then I started drinking again (socially) nothing crazy. And then I started smoking pot and it seemed to be the only way I can truly shut my mind off. I have been on every med out there and currently take xanax and 400 mgs lamictal every morning. My worst dp is always in the morning and night but for the first years it was 24/7 and thought I was crazy.

I have my own construction company and may dad always said, "busy hands are healthy hands." When I am working I am basically dp free, but working alone makes me think all day, so by the end of the day the dp comes back and I feel mentally exhausted. But the more I think about my dp, the more I think it is from stress. 2 weeks ago I was on a vacation and it was the first time ever I DID NOT think about anything except what was going on at that moment, not questioning thinks. We had a boat and jet skis and I lived for the moment and felt great so now I can finally admit that part of my dp has to do with stress.

So when I smoke pot regularly 8) which is a couple times a week and only at night, it shuts my mind off and I wake up the next day feeling good and productive for the day (although I have occasionally taken months off of smoking and I feel no different). Most people with dp say I am crazy for doing it, but I feel good. Once in a while I will get paranoid and I just tell myself that I will be fine in a little while and I can enjoy my high again. I am married and my wife doesnt smoke and doesnt really mind now. She will have her glass of wine and I will take a hit, nothing crazy just one hit and relax.

I have not admitted this to my dr but I am going in to my "shrink" Wednesday and usually I tell him the dp is still lingering but not keeping me locked up in my house and he just writes me perscriptions but I will actually admit it to him. I guess that is all for now but figured I would give you a pro marajuana story regarding dp.

Thanks for reading my novel here,
Brandon


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Just too update I'm on day 28 of quitting pot after being stoned for 2 years straight. I'm starting to see the light again and for all those that are trying to quit, its very hard at the start, and anxiety comes at you fullspeed but it does slow down after awhile so dont give up. I miss pot so much, but i realized im not going to get better by masking my problems with it. My advice to the constant smokers is give it a break, you'll feel better about yourself knowing you can deal with your problems on your own. And you save a lot of money  .. I'll keep you smokers informed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

Well done .


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks Spirit, I really appreciate the support this site gives.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

YW I gave up smoking pot as a constant thing about 6 yrs ago now..i miss those "buckets" the nost lol...i still think about it..i still have the odd puff if im offered a joint.....i know its harder than people think..ive known many pot heads who just can not give up.So credit where its due.


----------

